# Gloves in a Bottle



## JimDobson (Sep 16, 2020)

Gloves in a Bottle....its great stuff and now I wouldn't be without it! 
Hope this helps someone out who hasn't heard of it.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 16, 2020)

Apologies but 'we' are living in a World where 'everyone' is trying to minimise and hopefully eradicate this coronavirus.
At every juncture, we are being encouraged not to indulge in close social contact but to wear masks and to either frequently wash our hands thoroughly with soap and water and if this is not practicalical to apply an alcohol gel.

What this stuff is going to do for Me and the rest of concerned world has yet to be explained


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 16, 2020)

goldstar31 said:


> Apologies but 'we' are living in a World where 'everyone' is trying to minimise and hopefully eradicate this coronavirus.
> At every juncture, we are being encouraged not to indulge in close social contact but to wear masks and to either frequently wash our hands thoroughly with soap and water and if this is not practicalical to apply an alcohol gel.
> 
> What this stuff is going to do for Me and the rest of concerned world has yet to be explained



Hi Guys,

This stuff reminds me of the protective barrier cream that is used on the hands to protect against getting dermatitis from the oils and greases used whilst doing engineering work.

The anti corona gels work in the same way by preventing actual skin contact with the virus and having anti viral stuff in it.  The cheap £1 a bottle stuff is no different to the no gloves product.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 16, 2020)

As I write late on 16th September, there is more than  the threat of yet another lockdown  for the whole of the North East of England.

Makes me think that others must be very lucky to think of less important things

Best Wishes to all. Take Care. Be Safe

Norman


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 16, 2020)

goldstar31 said:


> Apologies but 'we' are living in a World where 'everyone' is trying to minimise and hopefully eradicate this coronavirus.
> At every juncture, we are being encouraged not to indulge in close social contact but to wear masks and to either frequently wash our hands thoroughly with soap and water and if this is not practicalical to apply an alcohol gel.
> 
> What this stuff is going to do for Me and the rest of concerned world has yet to be explained



You may be a lucky soul and have never contracted contact dermatitis from all the different substances one uses in their metal working hobby. Nor suffer from cracked or dried skin from continuously washing ones hands when exiting your workshop.
This product works terrific for paint, grease and oil protection.

Its been absolutely brilliant for me. There's no way to take it off (your don't even know its on there) it just wears when your skin sheds.

I put it in on twice a day and its fixed my cracking skin from washing all the different crap that I get on them during a day in my workshop...paint, varnish, oils, grease everything just come off under the tap much more easily.

If you don't need such a product for your skin, lucky you. If I can help just one other fellow hobbiest's skin out and let them continue to enjoy their pursuits with less hand problems....its a good day.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

As the years have rolled on, I'm a Vitamin B-12 sufferer and ned injections as well tablets.
But it doesn't happen. The medical fraternity are just too busy with more important issues. 
Comes next Friday I was down for an injection for macular degeration but I expect that the visit will be cancelled- yet again because I suffer from COPD and the frightening risks of ' over 90 years.
So this pernicious anaemia thing also causes skin problems but I leaned a long time ago to use purified lard oil in the workshop as a cutting and lubricating medium. 

Of course, it helps but perhaps the the absence of eye injections risks the possibility of actually going blind- or so I'm told.
So like many of my friends, there is little point in 'moaning'. 
At the beginning of this coronavirus outbreak some  6 months ago, we found that people and staff in old people's homes were   risking death by the shortage of of face masks and we had contacts in China at the beginning to buy enough face masks to help support FIVE retirement homes. It merely was adding something to the charities  which as part of the perhaps the World's largest charity of which I am p  as a Provincial officer to regularly support. 

Naturally, I understand the problems of dermatitis but there are other needs as I have attempted to describe above. In addition, we as an organisation actively help the scourge of one in four of us males- prostate cancer.  I seemed to have ducked that one with an early radical operation. 

And then there is the next problem of old age. No, not dementia which has claimed so many of my friends and associates but my disabled mobility scooter has a  puncture.
My son phoned last night to say that   my order for 4 tyres and tubes has arrived--- but who cares?
None of us a going anywhere. 

Thank you for reading a tale which 'the fortunate ones '  are able to have.


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 17, 2020)

Goldstar - TL;DR 

But from the gist of it, once again you're completely off track.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

Computer problems

May I reply later


----------



## BIGTREV (Sep 17, 2020)

JimDobson said:


> Gloves in a Bottle....its great stuff and now I wouldn't be without it!
> Hope this helps someone out who hasn't heard of it.



Is it any different to barrier creams that've been around for years, I suspect not, apart from the fancy bottle, and the price.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

BIGTREV said:


> Is it any different to barrier creams that've been around for years, I suspect not, apart from the fancy bottle, and the price.



As far as I know, there are at least two global pharmaceutical companies doing  research and obviously selling their products.
It just happens that I know this because I'm a major shareholder in both

I suppose the same sort of thing goes for 'the packaging industry' 

Apart from death, which I must eventually accept, I have matters in control-

Norman at 90+


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 17, 2020)

BIGTREV said:


> Is it any different to barrier creams that've been around for years, I suspect not, apart from the fancy bottle, and the price.



Barrier creams wash off, this doesn't wash off it 'wears' off like your skin does in microscopic flakes.

I've used a lot of barrier creams over decades and none of them were effective, GIB for me has been terrific.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 17, 2020)

JimDobson said:


> Barrier creams wash off, this doesn't wash off it 'wears' off like your skin does in microscopic flakes.
> 
> I've used a lot of barrier creams over decades and none of them were effective, GIB for me has been terrific.



Yes we hear you !


----------



## cobra (Sep 17, 2020)

This has been a very Monty Pythonish discussion.


----------



## Stefan-K (Sep 17, 2020)

"This has been a very Monty Pythonish discussion. " 
I agree! 

People! 
That was just a hint for a product which someone may find interesting. That's OK. 
If you can use it, fine! If not, leave it. Simple as that. 
But there is no need to break an endless offtopic discussion off the fence.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

Stefan-K said:


> "This has been a very Monty Pythonish discussion. "
> I agree!
> 
> People!
> ...



I've just updated my Mac PC and noted that  in the past 7 days I have been tracked NINE times.
 No other trackers from elsewhere have been mentioned

 Are others being similarly affected?

Moderators et al might care to comment 

Norman


----------



## JCSteam (Sep 17, 2020)

goldstar31 said:


> I've just updated my Mac PC and noted that  in the past 7 days I have been tracked NINE times.
> No other trackers from elsewhere have been mentioned
> 
> Are others being similarly affected?
> ...


Tracked? Just from this forum usage?.........posts ect?


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

JCSteam said:


> Tracked? Just from this forum usage?.........posts ect?



'Safari' on my Mac has just  updated to such things. So I am left in a quandary.
9 via HMEM have been blocked in the past 7 days

Presumably--- more anon

Cheers

N


----------



## awake (Sep 17, 2020)

Norman, I hear your concerns. I take Jim's post as simply sharing something that has been helpful for him ... but I can understand that something like this is way down on your list of priorities. I am truly sorry that you and many others are facing the colliding storm of pandemic, health/eye issues, age-related issues, and more - I do not know what it feels like personally, but I am walking through a similar storm with my 91-year old mother. Difficult times even without a pandemic ...


----------



## dnalot (Sep 17, 2020)

Sometimes a simple home remedy works best. Take chapped lips, lots of products out there but cat poop works best. Doesn't do much to heal but it sure keeps you from licking your lips. 

Mark T


----------



## awake (Sep 17, 2020)

dnalot said:


> Sometimes a simple home remedy works best. Take chapped lips, lots of products out there but cat poop works best. Doesn't do much to heal but it sure keeps you from licking your lips.
> 
> Mark T



Hah! Reminds me of using aspirin as a contraceptive - just keep holding an aspirin between your knees ...


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 17, 2020)

goldstar31 said:


> I've just updated my Mac PC and noted that  in the past 7 days I have been tracked NINE times.
> No other trackers from elsewhere have been mentioned
> 
> Are others being similarly affected?
> ...



Hi Guys,

This web site is tracked by "youtube.com" and "google-analytics.com"

There are also four tracking cookies that want to load onto your computer. These are:

Googletagmanager.com
gb-data.nyc3.digitaloceanspaces.com
paypalobjects.com
youtube.com

All of these should be blocked !


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 17, 2020)

awake said:


> Norman, I hear your concerns. I take Jim's post as simply sharing something that has been helpful for him ...



Yes fine, but he is pushing it on every forum ! Multiple times.
Its like a cracked record, we get enough advertising blasted at us as it is.


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 17, 2020)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This web site is tracked by "youtube.com" and "google-analytics.com"
> 
> ...



More than that but Safari is blocking some. 
I wonder who is actually initiating requests for our so called profiles.


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 17, 2020)

You don't need much at all as it goes a long way, just be sure to rub it well into your cuticle area etc as it makes washing up to eat or at the end of the day so much easier. I put it on in the morning and then again after lunch if I'm doing a day in my shed.

A few people have contacted me privately and told me that they were developing contact dermatitis to all sorts of daily contact to oils, greases and some even to contact with aluminum and other metals and that their skin specialists had put them onto gloves in a bottle and their dermatitis issues had resolved.  When I look around at all the different things in my workshop that my hands come in contact with on a multiple daily basis, I'm happy to have a product like this. Hope it helps someone else out.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 18, 2020)

You must be making a fortune in sponsorship !


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 18, 2020)

BaronJ said:


> You must be making a fortune in sponsorship !


Do you mean 'Greasing one's palm?


----------



## dnalot (Sep 18, 2020)

Time to flush this thread. 

Mark T


----------



## awake (Sep 18, 2020)

BaronJ said:


> Yes fine, but he is pushing it on every forum ! Multiple times.
> Its like a cracked record, we get enough advertising blasted at us as it is.



Ah! That's a different matter entirely. I withdraw my ameliorating word. I do not approve of shilling products on forums!!!


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 18, 2020)

BaronJ said:


> You must be making a fortune in sponsorship !



Thank you for your input Richard.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 18, 2020)

I think it's time to move on from this thread guys. Jim - thanks for the tip on the product. Not one I've heard of before.


----------

